# Vetric software



## CrackedConceptz (Apr 6, 2015)

Which one do you use and why?

I currently have access to:
Cut3D
Aspire 

I cannot post pictures yet, but looking through some of the parameters that Cut3D is giving me to cut a 7x12x1" piece of wood into a cribbage board it seems like an awful lot of time for each part to be cut.
5 hours for 1/8th EM to rough cut and another 10 hours for finish cut with a 1/8th Ball nosed EM.

Is that typical?

Without being able to show you the level of design (Post count issue) I don't exactly expect a perfectly accurate answer.. but is that typical?

Thanks for looking!

~Z


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Is there a reason you don't use Aspire for your project? Using cut3D the entire project is a 3D cut and depending on the pass depth and offsets for the bit being used the time could vary from the time you posted to 40 minutes. Using Aspire to only do the hard parts as 3D cuts you might be able to get the total time down to under 10 minutes.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Why on earth are you using such a small bit to rough with? Use a large bit and remove more material quicker. Only use the small bit to machine detailed area.

Aspire will allow you to machine inside a vector and ignore what is outside the vector. This reduces the cut time.

Bill


----------



## CrackedConceptz (Apr 6, 2015)

Et al,

I actually fired up Aspire last night and fell absolutely in love with it!
I am extremely impressed at its capabilities, thank you both for your help!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Zachary,

With Aspire you also have the ability to "Rest" machine so you can use a larger bit to run your finish pass and get most of the material, then "Rest " machine the part that the larger tool could not get with a smaller tool just in those areas. Check out the tutorial for Rest Machining on the Vectric site.

Also if you do not have the "Scale Factor" set correctly in the software Toolpath Summery the times could be different than you will have on you machine when cut. To find the right Scale Factor you need to have several toolpaths and adjust the scale factor to get close to the actual cut times you have on the machine, then you will have a much better idea of the times required to cut the file. I know when ever I update the software I have to reset the Scale Factor and it can be 3 times the actual cut time until reset.


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

I sure do hope you are using Vectric Aspire and even Cut3D legally. I paid a lot of money and had to save a long time for it.

Aspire can do everything Cut3D can do - plus more feathres


----------



## COBOB (Apr 2, 2015)

I love Aspire! If I couldn't have Aspire you might as well take my CNC.
It is sheer genius.


----------

